# Is a down comforter ok for a 3 1/2 year old?



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

My DD told me she wants a blanket like mine because she's too cold at night. Is it ok to give a 3 1/2 year old a down blanket? I was afraid it might not be ok because they could get overheated. Anyone use one with their little kiddo?


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

My almost 4 yo has had one for more than a year. He's often too hot so he just kicks it off. It's never been a problem.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

My almost 4 yr old has used one for the last 2 winters. If he's too hot he kicks it off. No problem


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

my two year old has a toddler bed sized down comforter. it gets cold and we cant turn the heat on at night. if he gets too hot he just pushes it off. i think he started sleeping with it at about 18 months.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
my two year old has a toddler bed sized down comforter.

Where did you find your toddler size down blanket? I thought they'd have one at IKEA but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

It is completely fine to use them. I slept with those, as well as down pillows, when I was a child. They were my favorites and still very much are today, as it practically freezes in my house, and they provide to me the most comfort. Don't worry, it's totally cool. Personally, I think they are better than cotton filled comforters since they do a fabulous job at keeping chills off the body.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
Where did you find your toddler size down blanket? I thought they'd have one at IKEA but couldn't find anything.

it was a hand me down from when my cousin was a baby (he's 16 now) so i dont know if they are still available. but if it helps at all, the tag says:

The Company Store
LA CROSSE, WI
made in the USA
1-800-356-9367


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Down regulates body temp, so it would be rare to overheat simply from the comforter. But keep in mind that down works best the less clothing you have on.

We love down comforters! I have a very hard time sleeping without one no matter what season.


----------



## Writerbird (Jun 1, 2007)

Some people (like me, sadly) are allergic to down and feather products. Since a good comforter can be so expensive, consider starting with a pillow - if your LO doesn't wake up in the mornings with a snuffly nose and goopy eyes, it would be safe to make the investment.

I hate my allergy, because nothing beats down. My "down alternative" comforter is pretty close, but... oh well.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Writerbird* 
Some people (like me, sadly) are allergic to down and feather products. Since a good comforter can be so expensive, consider starting with a pillow - if your LO doesn't wake up in the mornings with a snuffly nose and goopy eyes, it would be safe to make the investment.

I hate my allergy, because nothing beats down. My "down alternative" comforter is pretty close, but... oh well.

Good point! We cosleep and I use one right next to her, so I think we're ok on the allergies.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
it was a hand me down from when my cousin was a baby (he's 16 now) so i dont know if they are still available. but if it helps at all, the tag says:

The Company Store
LA CROSSE, WI
made in the USA
1-800-356-9367

Thanks so much!!


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

If you're concerned with the heat issue consider buying her a wool filled comforter. Wool is naturally flame resistant, resists dust mites and is insulating for all weather - i.e. helps keep you cool in the summer and warm in the winter. The only downside, which I guess is the same for a down comforter, is that it cannot be washed and is probably quite expensive to dry clean.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

A down comforter can be washed, although it does take hours to dry (on delicate, with tennis balls in the washer). Likewise a down pillow.


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaMary* 
If you're concerned with the heat issue consider buying her a wool filled comforter. Wool is naturally flame resistant, resists dust mites and is insulating for all weather - i.e. helps keep you cool in the summer and warm in the winter. The only downside, which I guess is the same for a down comforter, is that it cannot be washed and is probably quite expensive to dry clean.

This was my thought too. I have a wool comforter and I use it all year round.


----------

